# Nissan Juke Will Be Discontinued Soon, Sources Say



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

<center><span lang="EN-US"></span></center>




*<span lang="EN-US">The Nissan Juke will reportedly be discontinued in North America, according to multiple sources.</span>*

When you burst out guns blazing from the get-go, it’s sometimes difficult to follow up with an impressive sequel. Such is the case with the Juke, which will have no second generation model in North America.

According to two sources familiar with Nissan’s future product plans who spoke with _TTAC _on the condition on anonymity, the Japanese automaker will kill off the funky four-wheel-drive subcompact crossover after the 2017 or 2018 model year and replace it — in body and name — with the Aguascalientes-built Nissan Kicks. 



<span lang="EN-US">Read more about the Nissan Juke at AutoGuide.com.</span>


----------

